
Ask HN: Embedded Elastic Search Dashboard - eshlomo
Hi, 
It seems what I need is pretty trivial yet cant find it. 
I want to create an elastic dashboad templates that I be displaying my users, I want the templates to be created in somthing like Kibana and then embedded directly into the HTML. 
The template will connect to elastic through proxy endpoint on my server (after my auth). 
Any ideas ? What am i missing here ?
======
mtmail
The question seems pretty specific to one product. Have you tried
[https://discuss.elastic.co/](https://discuss.elastic.co/) ?

